# Belem and Cascais part 2



## Capt Lightning (Mar 22, 2019)

One of the superb models in the Maritime museum.  Typical of the ships used by the early explorers.  The museum is massive and covers the entire history of Portugal as a maritime nation.


One of the Royal barges in the museum's collection. That must be fun to row.


OK, Off to Cascais (pronounced Cas kye).  A popular seaside town - high tide hiding the beaches.



A general view of the town


A cast Iron sculpture in the 'Art quarter'.


That's all folks!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2019)

Beautiful place! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2019)

The maritime museum must have been very interesting to visit, beautiful photos of your visit! :coolpics:


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2019)

My memory of Cascais was almost getting arrested for wearing a bikini on the beach.  It actually was illegal in 1967 to wear a bikini.  Actually, it was "technically" illegal for a man to bare his chest back then.

OK, it _was_ a very skimpy bikini, I'll admit.  The local pair of young men who were "squiring" us around did some fast talking and got us off the beach with only a firm scolding about morality and propriety.  At least I_ think _that's what the lecture was about.  I didn't speak Portuguese and the Policia could have been reciting the railroad timetable for all I know.  Though on second thought, I'm pretty sure it was about morality.  It sure _looked_ like they were questioning my morality.


----------

